# More fans = more noise?



## emiahn (Oct 23, 2010)

People say, that the more fans you have in your case, the more noise you're gonna get.

Here's my theory:

More fans = better airflow (generally)
Better airflow = lower case temperature
Lower temperature in turn allows me to lower the speed of the fans, therefore making less noise. (This of course requires a fan controller - either hardware or software)

So, what is you reply to More fans = LESS noise?


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

My theory: More fans = less noise = NO ~ More fans = more noise!

When one puts fans in a case (my theory), then start with the basic two fans (one front, one back) and use the Antec Tri-cool fans (3 speed) to set how fast they go. I always set mine on low and then only move it up faster with the little switch (more noise) if that is actually needed on a normal basis.

That way, optimal blowing as you need it (you can switch how fast they go) and less noise if you don't need the faster speeds. Personally, I don't like the normal fan controllers where a fan changes speed (that is annoying to me) as the temperature demands faster/slower fan speeds.

That is my opinion on this issue.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

To add to my teammate *Tumbleweed36* excellent advise, More fans can usually do more harm than good...as if not properly configured will cause turbulence in the case which will result in more heat than cooling


----------



## emiahn (Oct 23, 2010)

You have a point there.. Unless the fans are properly configured, they are probably going to interfere with each other.

Why make it more complicated with more fans, when all i really need is two?

thanks guys


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Do take a look at those Antec Tri-cool (available with colored LED lights-I like the blue) fans, they are super and that is all I use anymore in my personal computers. Very quiet also.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

More fans= more air moving (the actual source of the noise) = more noise.
I also use Antec Tri-Cool. The shop I purchase them from sells the LED version $3 cheaper than the plain ones :4-dontkno so I get the LED versions and remove the LED for myself or anyonne who doesn't want lights.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Tyree said:


> More fans= more air moving (the actual source of the noise) = more noise.
> I also use Antec Tri-Cool. The shop I purchase them from sells the LED version $3 cheaper than the plain ones :4-dontkno so I get the LED versions and remove the LED for myself or anyonne who doesn't want lights.


My source sells them for more....guess I am using the wrong source.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

I get them from a local shop that carries quite a large inventory, they sell to a lot of us smaller shops and give us a break when possible. He buys large quantities of the LED's (more popular) so he gets/gives a better deal.


----------



## BlackHatJack (Sep 18, 2010)

I put two extra engines in my Hyundai. One in the passenger seat and another in the trunk.

I can do 70 mph on the freeway at idle, but it's loud as h*ll.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

Man, I have to agree, more fans = more noise, I know, I have 8 120mm case fans, 1 200mm case fan and 3 fans on the video cards, 1 per card as they come with their own and my system sounds like a server, I kid you not, but it does run cool but then again I have them all configured as they should, pull through the front, push out the back and top.
4Ghz on a i7 920 2.66Ghz, all temps are very good! Idle temp is usually 29C at the tj.

Maybe one of these days I'll go water cooling and pump all the heat outside with the fans so I don't have to hear it or maybe I'll build a sound proof data closet. Either way, it's noisy, but it doesn't bother me much at this time.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try disconnecting some case fans, especially side fans, and watch the temps. The top fan is probably not doing much either. You might be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## visseroth (Oct 25, 2010)

LOL, you talkin to me?

I'll have to tinker with that and see what happens, lol, always worth a shot.


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Side fans with top-vent I just don't think do much. I know for a fact losing the side fan and going passive with my Antec 900 improved cooling a bit.

I disagree losing the top fan would do anything good. Simple reality says heat rises, even with other fans circulating air, the top-vent fan will take air away from the middle-top of the air column in the case rather than just a 120mm or 140mm rear-venting from the top-side of the air column.

As always, I will qualify what I say. Try it before you knock it.

As an aside, a few big high-CFM fans at low speed will always beat the snot out of a bunch of small low-CFM fans as far as noise goes (usually cooling, too). I really like just a couple 140mm fans front and rear with a 200mm+ fan in the top.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The effect of side-fans seem to vary from PC to PC - I originally had an 80mm side fan blowing cool air in, but my temps rose noticeably (I assume it disrupted the smooth airflow from front to back). When I reversed the fan to Exhaust-mode, the temps dropped by approx 5C-8C from having no side-fan.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I have to throw my hat in with WereBo on this one. The only time I ever noticed a drop in temps with a side intake fan was when the fan was situated below the video card and only on low speed. Every other system I have used/worked on with a side fan, the temps were better without it than blowing in.

I will admit, though. I have had good success with ducting the CPU fan to the outside, through the side fan opening. (System temps rose a bit, but the CPU dropped considerably). Sorry I can't offer numbers, but it's been a while.


----------

